# NGD Blackmachine B2 copy [Siggery]



## gamber (Jul 26, 2014)

Pics first





my yucky quality




















Specs
25,5 scale
mahogany body
ebony top
ebony fretboard
5 piece neck: maple/ebony/maple/ebony/maple
Seymour Duncan SH6 & SH1
Schaller locking tuner
ivoroid binding all the way
TOM bridge
1 volume, 1 tone and 3way toggle


Alright, so first of a big shoutout to Ikarus, who hooked me up with this thing. Hes an awesome guy .
Now onto the guitar, liek everyone ive caught on to the blackmachine fever, however those arent really easy to come by. I saw this guy up for sale i snagged it after i sold my jpx. 
The guitar resonates extremely well, its also pretty loud unplugged. The neck on this is ridiculous, its extremely smooth and fast. At first i thought id be turned off by the guitars thickness (my main gutair is a kxk, which is hella thin) however that was not the case. This totally blows my ibanez RGA121 out of the water as is deffinityl on par with my KxK. 

Now the pickups. I was going to immediately swap these out for some titans or aftermaths because i was expecting a really undefined tone. again this too was not the case. The pickups are really clear and not overly gainy at all. 

Heres a little recording i did with the guitar, it came about from jamming on this aha. Excuse the yucky mix i only spent about 2 hours writing/mixing/mastering on it. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/atleastbehuman/black-bullets[/SC]
Also sorry for any typos/ lack of clarity its late and I've been studying cellular biology for way too long.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 26, 2014)

Bad. Ass. HNGD!


----------



## slapnutz (Jul 26, 2014)

Congrats buddy. Looks really nice, great neck too.

You know I never noticed this but I went away and looked at actual B2 pictures and I never realised the binding never goes around the end of fretboard. Its at the most just quirky observation. I wonder why Doug never bound the end.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 26, 2014)

Beauty!! Congrats, man!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 26, 2014)

HNGD man shes a looker! but i see that true beauty in the background


----------



## Underworld (Jul 26, 2014)

It is me or these frets looks flat?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 26, 2014)

Underworld said:


> It is me or these frets looks flat?



It's not just you, it does not look like they were crowned  Guitar looks cool but does Siggery not do any fretwork after he installs the frets?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2014)

Overall looks pretty cool but somebody needs to introduce Siggery to a fret crowning file 

EDIT: and  by Matt


----------



## gamber (Jul 26, 2014)

sorry whats fret crowning?


----------



## gunch (Jul 26, 2014)

gamber said:


> sorry whats fret crowning?



rounding off the fretwire so it's not flat on top, if it was to be cross-sectioned the fret would be a semi-circle instead vaguely trapezoidal like on the Siggery


----------



## Underworld (Jul 26, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> It's not just you, it does not look like they were crowned  Guitar looks cool but does Siggery not do any fretwork after he installs the frets?




Looks like he don't. Mine had the same problem... had to ask a local repair shop to do it. When you drop 2k on an axe you at least expect frets to be crowned


----------



## gamber (Jul 27, 2014)

so uhh why is this an issue? should i be worried?


----------



## RickSchneider (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah my siggery was the same re: fret crowning - albeit they didn't seem as flat as in these photos. 

Still, glad to hear you're enjoying the guitar man, HNGD!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jul 27, 2014)

Congrats bro she looks awesome!


----------



## SonicBlur (Jul 27, 2014)

That's amazing!! So.....where does one find a beast like this?


----------



## gamber (Jul 28, 2014)

wait so like, should i be worried about the frets not being crowned? Im too knowledgable about these things....Throw me some chemistry and i can handle that however. LOL


----------



## blckrnblckt (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks awesome! HNGD!


----------



## Underworld (Jul 29, 2014)

gamber said:


> wait so like, should i be worried about the frets not being crowned? Im too knowledgable about these things....Throw me some chemistry and i can handle that however. LOL





It may affect playability. For example, you will "feel" the frets more when you slide. I guess it affects sustain too but can't be too sure.


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 29, 2014)

If you're enjoying playing it and having a good time with it, that's all that matters man. It's a looker that's for sure. Congrats!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 29, 2014)

gamber said:


> wait so like, should i be worried about the frets not being crowned? Im too knowledgable about these things....Throw me some chemistry and i can handle that however. LOL



I'm no luthier, but i believe intonation is an issue as well. The string should fret right at the middle of the fret - the crown - if it does not, then then your note will be out of tune slightly since the length from the bridge to the fretted note will be in correct.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats on the clean looking axe. Take it to a good tech, they can fix the crowning issue.


----------



## GRIZ (Jul 31, 2014)

This is beautiful. Also, if you ever want to sell your rga121, I'm they guy to get a hold.

I own two. And I want more lol

Anyway, you black machine copy is seriously nice. Good score.


----------



## Le Jeff (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like old-school hand crowning to me. Take a file and file with a kind of rolling motion and you get a fret profile that looks like the top of a school bus. There's a crown, that crown just happens to have a huge radius.

HNGD, btw


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2014)

I feel like it's ever so slightly harder to tap on flatter frets and legato sounds less consistent if part of your board is crowned better than another. Then again maybe my technique just blows.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 1, 2014)

WoW Looks AMAZING! HNGD and great clip!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks really good! HNGD! 

If the frets don't ruin your playing, you can leave them, or file them like others have suggested. Tape off the fretboard so you don't scratch it!


----------



## gamber (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah they havent been an issue at all lol, thanks for letting me know though guys


----------



## Flyingvb (Aug 8, 2014)

HNGD, good lookin thang!


----------



## dwizted (Aug 8, 2014)

If you like the way it feels don't worry about crowning them. I have a Siggery too and it intonates, feels, bends perfectly... Have you guys played a vintage fret less wonder Gibson custom ? Even the new customs are fretted the same way smooth and wonderful action can be had...


----------



## Thrashman (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry if I'm bumping this, but..

.. am I the only one that thinks it is ridiculous that you have to come up for excuses for accepting a guitar with flat frets (or close to flat)? I mean, today's standard is a fret with a round crown, as has it been the last few decades, and it shouldn't matter if flat frets used to be a thing or not, it wasn't advertised either by the seller or Siggery in the first place..


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2014)

gamber said:


> Pics first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That guitar is the shit, man! Congrats. They did a great fúcking job. That top is tits!


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 16, 2014)

Jeff said:


> That guitar is the shit, man! Congrats. They did a great fúcking job. That top is tits!



No doubt! That thing is the doobie woobie ding dong diggle wiggle!


----------



## gamber (Aug 17, 2014)

Thrashman said:


> Sorry if I'm bumping this, but..
> 
> .. am I the only one that thinks it is ridiculous that you have to come up for excuses for accepting a guitar with flat frets (or close to flat)? I mean, today's standard is a fret with a round crown, as has it been the last few decades, and it shouldn't matter if flat frets used to be a thing or not, it wasn't advertised either by the seller or Siggery in the first place..



Yeah dude, I wish I was told of the issue, that wasnt so great of the seller even though he was a great guy I feel like i shouldve been made aware. Its honestly not a big deal, whats done is done. Maybe in the future this could potentially be an issue, but well have to wait and see. Next time I buy a guitar second hand im going to ask for every little detail.

My thanks goes out to those who have pm'd me and made me aware of the issue <333333333


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jeff said:


> That guitar is the shit, man! Congrats. They did a great fúcking job. That top is tits!



Yep.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice man, HNGD!


----------



## Paul Brett (Apr 20, 2020)

HEY!
6 years later if you guys were wondering...

now has a completely new fret job. 
Neck was warped BAD and needed to have the fretboard removed and get leveled. Fretboard was reinstalled and new fretwork was done at that time. plays phenomenally now but the neck will never be perfect sadly


----------



## Paul Brett (Apr 20, 2020)

Also I swapped the Seymor Duncan’s that were in it for bareknuckle aftermaths


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Karg (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice guitar obviously, but I used to display my $200 Ibanez on my computer chair like that when I was 14 years old. At this level, gotta get a stand or wall hanger for that bad boy.


----------



## MoJoToJo (Apr 23, 2020)

Karg said:


> Nice guitar obviously, but I used to display my $200 Ibanez on my computer chair like that when I was 14 years old. At this level, gotta get a stand or wall hanger for that bad boy.


I think you might find the original post with pics on chair was in 2014, is Paul Brett the new owner of guitar? I'm confused.


----------

